# in need of a wireless internet card for a mac G4(not cube model)



## mrtigre (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello;
I have a mac g4 computer which has a 56k dial up modem already in place. I want to replace the dial up with a corresponding wireless network card/software/drivers/hardware(if any). I don't want to purchase the Airport/airport extra wireless cards or deal with Mac directly. Is there any 3rd party manufacturer that sells the wireless network card/software/hardware for the G4? it will be used with a cable modem and a linksys wireless roter (wrt546s)
thank you


----------



## camgangrel (Feb 6, 2006)

Ebay. You can get a Apple Airport card there for about 120.00 to 150. There are some cards that will go into you mac if you have an open PCI slot or if you don't have a PowerMac then they have USB WiFi stuff that works as good if not beter then the Apple's airport did. But I have a PowerMac 450x2 G4 and have tried all of the a cards and USB stuff and I have to say Apple did it right when it came to getting your PowerMac up runing with there old and not made any more Airport cards. With that being said I have got the airport card runing and a PCI card that is a/b/g card for when I need more bandwith on my network.


----------



## mrtigre (Feb 6, 2006)

If an airport card is not availiable, can I use the airport express cardjust the same? Do I also have to purchase the airport express base station or can I use my exxisting linksts wireless router and cable mode,? Do all powermac mac g4's come with a PCI card slot?"
thank you for any help you can give in this matter


----------



## camgangrel (Feb 7, 2006)

ok only some later powermac g4s came with the express most did not come with that. so it was just the airport. Now far what kind of wifi router your talking about you can use just about anyone that has a web config tool. even linksys. now Linksys is more of a pain to get working. Now as far as PowerMac G4 all haveing PCI, YES in some form or aother. Now I can tell you more if where to email me at camgangrel@gmail.com about your Mac's Spacks. I may even be able to send you the Apple Repair Man for you Mac so that you can know everthing about and how upgade it and fix it your self.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 7, 2006)

The F5D7000 from Belkin uses the same Broadcom chipset that the Airport cards use, which means it is already compatible with the latest Airport software on OS X.  The only thing it doen't support is WPA, but it is 802.11g so you'd be good to go at 54 Mbps.


----------



## camgangrel (Feb 8, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> The F5D7000 from Belkin uses the same Broadcom chipset that the Airport cards use, which means it is already compatible with the latest Airport software on OS X.  The only thing it doen't support is WPA, but it is 802.11g so you'd be good to go at 54 Mbps.


He does not have a PowerBook it's a PowerMac 500Mhz x 2 its like my PowerMac G4 450MHz x 2. and I have a Belkin Wi-Fi just a heads up with only Ver 1 and 2 only had that chip set. Now there useing a new chip from Ralink but they do have drivers that are working just fine. Here is that sites URL Ralinktech now just go down past windows stuff and linux and there is a 10.2 - 10.3 drivers and 10.4.x drivers.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 8, 2006)

I understand that it's a Power Mac, but the Airport software detects the supported F5D7000 as an airport card, so in essence it does work.  Remember, the software doesn't care what brand card it is nor the physical design.  It looks at the chipset which the Airport Extreme and the F5D7000 share, which is the Broadcom chipset.  As far as I know, the F5D7000 (even the current version) is supported by Mac OS X using the Airport software.

See here for what I'm talking about.


----------



## applemaz (Feb 9, 2006)

Forget about the F5D7000 unless you get it used somehow.  They discontinued manufacturing the one with the broadcom chipset.  I know, because I bought one and the version number was too high.

  The cheapest way to go is to buy a Buffalo Technologies WLI2-PCI-G54.  You can get it NEW for $30-$40 and it is recognized as an Apple Airport card.  It also supports WPA.  I have one in my B&W G3 PowerMac on my Airport extreme network (802.11g).  

  Any other card is just too expensive or doesn't give you 802.11g or won't support WPA.


----------



## bobw (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's a Wireless PCI Card

Product Features    
54 Mbps maximum performance up to 150 feet.
14 dBm output power.
64-bit and 128-bit hardware-based WEP encryption.
Supports WPA security.
Designed to utilize Apple's AirPort drivers and software that is included with OS X 10.2.6 and later - no software to install.
Supports AppleTalk, TCP/IP, & other network protocols.
Works with Apple AirPort Base Stations including Extreme and Express, WiFi compliant Base Stations and other 802.11b/g Access Points. IEEE 802.11b/g Wi-Fi Compliant.
FCC Part 15 & CE compliant.
Apple AirPort compatible including support for AirPort Password, WPA mode, & AirPort Extreme.


----------



## mrtigre (Feb 9, 2006)

Please tell me if yes or no, I can use the pci port within the powermac G4 mother board to place a mac compatible wireless network card in?


----------



## bobw (Feb 9, 2006)

You can use a PCI Wireless card and install in one of your PCI slots.


----------



## mrtigre (Feb 9, 2006)

is belkin a good manafacturer to consider for a mac pci wireless card?



802.11g - compliant upgrade 


Wireless G Desktop Card 

Part # F5D7000 

Belkin networking presents its latest innovation, the 802.11g Wireless Desktop Network Card. The Card works as an ideal standalone to give you instant networking capabilities. It features breakthrough 802.11g technology that makes wireless file transfers and downloads faster than ever before. 802.11g technology provides you with networking speeds nearly five times faster than the current Wi-Fi (802.11b) standard. The Card sets up on any desktop PC, with the simplicity of Plug-and-Play technology. It slides easily into the PCI expansion slot to enable a wireless connection to your network. 54g technology is the easiest wireless network to implement. The Card uses the wireless 802.11g 2.4GHz standard to offer you the widest working range-up to 1800 feet-and greater interoperability in mixed networking environments. 802.11g is backward-compatible with the 802.11b Wi-Fi networking standard, so it allows you to implement faster wireless technologies in combination with existing 802.11b Wi-Fi networks. An added Turbo Mode feature isolates your network from 802.11b wireless clients and allows your network to transmit data at the highest 802.11g data rate. 

Advantages 
 Adds 802.11g wireless capabilities to any desktop computer, for faster wireless networking available for home or office 
 Works with all 802.11b wireless devices 
 Fits any standard 32-bit PCI expansion slot 
 Provides 3 times the wireless range of 802.11a clients 
 Offers interoperability with all 802.11b2.4GHz wireless devices 
 Features wireless 64- and 128-bit WEP encryption 
 Allows you to use Turbo Mode and network at 54Mbps, the highest data rate for all 54g clients 
 Works with Windows® 98SE, 2000, Me, XP and Mac OS® X v10.2.6 with AirPort® installer 3.0.4, or Mac OS® X v10.3 
 Comes with a Belkin Lifetime Warranty and free 24-hour technical support 
 Package Includes:
802.11g Wireless Desktop Network Card
Quick Install Guide
User Manual
Software CD 


thank for any help you can give on this issue?






UPC: 722868456262



Upgrade / Add-Ons 

Wireless G Access Point  
F5D7130  $69.99  

Wireless G Router  
F5D7230-4  $69.99  

Wireless G Notebook Card  
F5D7010  $49.99  





Location: United States > change   | ©2000-2005 Belkin Corporation | Privacy Policy | Terms and Conditions


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 9, 2006)

That is the one that I suggested in page 1 of this thread.


----------



## mrtigre (Feb 9, 2006)

I am sorry that I am starting to repeAT MYSELF. I've been at this search for weeks and I know that I am re asking the same quewstions. You all ahve been a great help. I thank you for your patience and help


----------

